# Conflicts in Joining date and Offer Letter Mentioned date in a Company



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello Seniors,

I have submitted all the documents: Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Skill Letter, Payslips, Release Letter and Experience Certificate, Tax (Form 16) document, and Bank statements for salary credit proof. 

Now, my concern here is, the mentioned date of joining in one of my offer letter was 12th July 2005. However, it was postponed by the company due to internal reasons and the company has well in advance i.e on 9th July 2005 itself communicated this via a letter on company's letter head saying that, my joining is postponed and my new joining date is postponed to 10th August 2005 from my initial joining date of 12th July 2005.

I have this evidence company letter on letter head which talks about this postponement. However, I didn't upload it in the eVisa documents. 

Can anyone advise if it is critical or safer to upload this now? I already have reached 59 documents out of 60 limit. 

Why I am bothered is, the Offer letter talks about 12th July 2005 while all my payslips, release letter, experience letter, skill letter and bank statements talk about 10th August 2005.

Appreciate quick response 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have submitted all the documents: Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Skill Letter, Payslips, Release Letter and Experience Certificate, Tax (Form 16) document, and Bank statements for salary credit proof.
> 
> ...


I think you should upload that doc to avoid any confusion. This should not be an issue if it does not affect the points gained through nominated employment. But providing right information with appropriate document is very important.

Senior expats may give their opinion too

Regards
Amit


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I think you should upload that doc to avoid any confusion. This should not be an issue if it does not affect the points gained through nominated employment. But providing right information with appropriate document is very important.
> 
> Senior expats may give their opinion too
> 
> ...


Oh GOD NOOO!!!

Maximum number of files for attachment has been reached it says  I uploaded 60 files and unable to upload this critical document   

I am confused, if any query is raised from them   Although I can email them on this. But, they shouldn't get wrong impression, anyway all are properly printed by company and got the notary sign.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Oh GOD NOOO!!!
> 
> Maximum number of files for attachment has been reached it says  I uploaded 60 files and unable to upload this critical document
> 
> I am confused, if any query is raised from them   Although I can email them on this. But, they shouldn't get wrong impression, anyway all are properly printed by company and got the notary sign.


If you are unable to upload then wait util CO is assigned. Then send him this important document via email.

Are you done attaching PCC?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> If you are unable to upload then wait util CO is assigned. Then send him this important document via email.
> 
> Are you done attaching PCC?


Yes on the day I launched application itself, I attached PCC, thanks for reminding  

Only document to be uploaded (By doctor) is Medicals and I believe, it is excluding that we have 60 document flexibility. Hope doctors have separate tool/process to upload it? !!!

I also found a PF statement of a company which I haven't uploaded, do you think its important? Although I submitted all aforementioned documents in my first post for this company.

Moreover, only this company gave me PF statements separately. Not others.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Yes on the day I launched application itself, I attached PCC, thanks for reminding
> 
> Only document to be uploaded (By doctor) is Medicals and I believe, it is excluding that we have 60 document flexibility. Hope doctors have separate tool/process to upload it? !!!
> 
> ...


You are welcome buddy
No it is not required to upload the PF statements if enough employment proofs are already submitted.
Best of Luck!!!

Amit


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> You are welcome buddy
> No it is not required to upload the PF statements if enough employment proofs are already submitted.
> Best of Luck!!!
> 
> Amit


Hope excluding Medicals, we can submit 60 documents, right?

Doctors would upload Medical reports in different tool right?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hope excluding Medicals, we can submit 60 documents, right?
> 
> Doctors would upload Medical reports in different tool right?


Yes I think likewise because I do not see medical report in the portal at all since i completed my tests.
But CO did not ask for it which means they have got it.
Also, you can upload 60, 5MB attachments so the report is not attached by the applicants any which ways.

Amit


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Yes I think likewise because I do not see medical report in the portal at all since i completed my tests.
> But CO did not ask for it which means they have got it.
> Also, you can upload 60, 5MB attachments so the report is not attached by the applicants any which ways.
> 
> Amit


Thank you so much for the kind response.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Thank you so much for the kind response.


Not a problem buddy
Hope you get the grant soon, Best of Luck

Regards
Amit


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Not a problem buddy
> Hope you get the grant soon, Best of Luck
> 
> Regards
> Amit


You too 

Cheers, JR


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

jre05 said:


> You too
> 
> Cheers, JR


what happened to you buddy?? i am also facing same issue with one of my employer. 

my joining date is 4th December 2010, which is the same as mentioned in my reference letter assessed by ACS. but my contract signing date is 29th November 2010 (5 days earlier). 

can you please let me know what happened in your case??

i am still working with the same employee.


----------

